
Ask HN: How similar is 'too similar' in corporate entity naming law? - bonstubon
Hypothetical scenario: My startup called SnapSms got traction and I am about to c-corp it. Is Snapchat going to have a problem with this name?<p>Other examples: Kidsbook, AirLyft, KidsTube, VideoHunt, MegaSoft, FunStation, etc.
======
iblaine
It helps to be right to win a lawsuit but before that you need enough money to
defend yourself. I once had pfizer go after one of my domains and all it took
was an inch thick cease and desist notice to convince me to hand it over.
Surely their lawyers were better than anything I could afford and I think
Snapchat fits into that category as well.

